# ._filename files left on SMB/Windows shares



## markwm (Mar 6, 2006)

Is there any way to stop OS X from leaving these pointless files on a windows share? For every file.gif left by my Mac on my Windows Share, I get a ._fie.gif, a tiny file that windows does nothing with.

Sorry if this has been covered before but I searched and couldn't find an answer.


----------



## tbsingleton73 (Mar 11, 2006)

You should check out this Apple Document


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 11, 2006)

You also could just download the free program TinkerTool and the program has an easy check mark to stop this problem and SO MUCH more.


----------



## simbalala (Mar 11, 2006)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> You also could just download the free program TinkerTool and the program has an easy check mark to stop this problem and SO MUCH more.


TinkerTool just blocks the .DS_Store files.

BlueHarvest is the real solution. It works great.

http://www.zeroonetwenty.com/blueharvest/


----------



## tbsingleton73 (Mar 11, 2006)

Why not just turn it off in Terminal?

defaults write com.apple.desktopservices DSDontWriteNetworkStores true


----------



## simbalala (Mar 11, 2006)

tbsingleton73 said:
			
		

> Why not just turn it off in Terminal?
> 
> defaults write com.apple.desktopservices DSDontWriteNetworkStores true


That just accomplishes the same as TinkerTool. The resource fork (._XXXXX) files still get written.

Been there, done that.


----------

